# Spoiled (Children)



## RhoKappa

This is a very common English expression.  A spoiled child is one who has received everything from parents.  To say one is spoiled means to be given many luxuries, or was never denied anything the child ever wanted.  For example, a girl who never had a job was given a car, a computer, internet access, many fine clothes and an iPhone, along with many other luxuries, is considered spoiled.  "Spoiled brat" is a negative label for a child who whines for not getting anything he wants.

What is the Russian expression?  Как сказать по-русски?


----------



## Awwal12

"Избал*о*ванный" would be the most correct and widespread word, I believe.


----------



## ksenor

Russian equivalents for "spoiled child" are избал*о*ванный ребёнок, or б*а*ловень. Or you may translate it literally - исп*о*рченный ребёнок.


----------



## Awwal12

> баловень


But that word sounds quite archaic, I believe.


> Or you may translate it literally - испорченный ребёнок.


It would most likely sound too strong. "Испорченный" (about a child) is rather "dossolute" than just "spoiled".


----------



## rusita preciosa

Awwal12 said:


> баловень
> But that word sounds quite archaic, I believe.
> 
> It would most likely sound too strong. "Испорченный" (about a child) is rather "dossolute" than just "spoiled".


I was going to write a near-identical post. Agree 100%.
*Избалованный* is the best option.


----------



## rusita preciosa

I only know the word *баловень* from the expression *баловень судьбы* (someone who has undeserved luck all their life).


----------



## Maroseika

rusita preciosa said:


> i only know the word *баловень* from the expression *баловень судьбы* (someone who has undeserved luck all their life).


Баловень (Ожегов):
1. Человек, которого балуют, которому во всём потворствуют.
2. То же, что баловник.


----------



## dnldnl

For "spoiled brat," you can also say "несн*о*сный реб*ё*нок."


----------



## rusita preciosa

Maroseika said:


> Баловень (Ожегов):
> 1. Человек, которого балуют, которому во всём потворствуют.
> 2. То же, что баловник.


Oh come on! Ожегов is great, but have you ever in your life heard or used *баловень* in an actual conversation, with the meaning of "spoiled child"??? The value of this forum is to get perspective from native speakers, anyone can look in a dictionary.


----------



## sasha85

dnldnl said:


> For "spoiled brat," you can also say "несн*о*сный реб*ё*нок."



It has a bit of a different meaning though.  *Несносный* is more along the lines of "unruly".


----------



## dec-sev

rusita preciosa said:


> Oh come on! Ожегов is great, but have you ever in your life heard or used *баловень* in an actual conversation, with the meaning of "spoiled child"??? The value of this forum is to get perspective from native speakers, anyone can look in a dictionary.


I guess that Maroseika just wanted to broaden you vocabulary 

@Maroseika: How did in come about that rusita had written _I_ as it should be (capitalized) but when you cited her quotation the letter turned into _i_?

@RhoKappa: I hope that you've got it that the best variant is in post#2


----------



## galaxy man

I see in this topic that stress in the word избал*о*ванный is on the "o". If I am not mistaken those, from whom I leaned this word (a long time ago  always said: изб*а*ловать, изб*а*лованный. Has the pronunciation changed, or was the stressed "o" always the mainstream version?


----------



## konung

ksenor said:


> Russian equivalents for "spoiled child" are избал*о*ванный ребёнок, or б*а*ловень. Or you may translate it literally - исп*о*рченный ребёнок.



Nope that wouldn't be a literal translation. Literal translation of "исп*о*рченный ребёнок" would be "rotten child".


----------



## konung

galaxy man said:


> I see in this topic that stress in the word избал*о*ванный is on the "o". If I am not mistaken those, from whom I leaned this word (a long time ago  always said: изб*а*ловать, изб*а*лованный. Has the pronunciation changed, or was the stressed "o" always the mainstream version?




I personally think that you are correct I always use to say "изб*а*лованный." to check you may use: "бАловать", not "балОвать". But then again that may be regional difference.


----------



## estreets

Now the correct pronunciation is избал*о*ванный. (and балoв*а*ть).
The other variants are simply wrong.

http://gramota.ru/slovari/dic/?word=%E8%E7%E1%E0%EB%EE%E2%E0%ED%ED%FB%E9&all=x
http://gramota.ru/slovari/dic/?lop=...&lv=x&az=x&pe=x&word=%E1%E0%EB%EE%E2%E0%F2%FC


----------



## Maroseika

konung said:


> to check you may use: "бАловать", not "балОвать". But then again that may be regional difference.


According to the dictionary of Gorbachevich, the main variant is баловАть, not бАловать. The latter is not wrong but "not recommended".
By the way, избАлованный is also just "not recommended", but not wrong.


----------



## morzh

I have to support Rusita here:

Despite Ожегов, I never heard, or read, the word "баловень" in the sense "spoiled one". Actually I don't recall ever reading it outside the expression "баловень судьбы". Which does not mean that the word has no such meaning - it only means, that in such meaning it is mostly used as a part of a stable expression.

The other this is "балованый" - in speech it is widely used interchangeably with "избалованный".


----------



## Nanon

> - А, Волков, здравствуйте! - сказал Илья Ильич.
> - Здравствуйте, Обломов, - говорил блистающий господин, подходя к нему.
> - Не подходите, не подходите: вы с холода! - сказал тот.
> - О *баловень*, сибарит! - говорил Волков, глядя, куда бы положить шляпу, и, видя везде пыль, не положил никуда; раздвинул обе полы фрака, чтобы сесть, но, посмотрев внимательно на кресло, остался на ногах. - Вы еще не вставали! Что это на вас за шлафрок? Такие давно бросили носить, - стыдил он Обломова.


 
But I must say I never heard it in an actual conversation...


----------



## rusita preciosa

Nanon said:


> But I must say I never heard it in an actual conversation...


"Oblomov" was written in mid-1800s.


----------



## Nanon

Exactly... and it might be the only place I recall having read that word, too (I remember I had to look it up).


----------



## morzh

"Какой *баловничок* — увел самоходную баржу с арбузиками, причалил в  райцентре у рыночка, где пытался спустить их оптом и в розничку, в  результатике чего нам предъявлен иск на 1624 руб. 72 коп."

(С. Цыпин)


----------



## rusita preciosa

*Баловник* and *баловень* are two different words.


----------



## morzh

That is correct. I just gave this for the fun of it - "навеяло", from the past.


----------



## RhoKappa

The dictionary here translates a brat as отродье.  However, when I click that word it does not translate it as a brat, but instead as scum.  Is this an accurate term for brat?


----------



## Vovan

RhoKappa said:


> Is this an accurate term for brat?


It is. But figuratively "отродье" means "scum".
Also, "brat" for "a spoiled child" can't be rendered as "отродье". In modern English, "brat" for "a spoiled child" is usually humourous. In Russian, "отродье" is very offensive.


----------



## Maroseika

RhoKappa said:


> The dictionary here translates a brat as отродье.  However, when I click that word it does not translate it as a brat, but instead as scum.  Is this an accurate term for brat?


This is defintely an error in the Collins dictionary.
Отродье is offensive, but it is not a special word for a spoiled kid, it can be used in point of any person of any age. Moreover, it is rarely used alone, usually it is accompanied by an adjective (whose "offspring" someone is: царское отродье, бесовское отродье, пёсье отродье etc).


----------



## Particle

RhoKappa said:


> The dictionary here translates a brat as отродье. However, when I click that word it does not translate it as a brat, but instead as scum. Is this an accurate term for brat?



Yandex translate gave me:
brat <=> надоедливый ребёнок (сорванец, негодник, сопляк)
spoiled brat = избалованный сопляк

The word is nothing and the context is everything as always.


----------



## Rosett

RhoKappa said:


> The dictionary here translates a brat as отродье.  However, when I click that word it does not translate it as a brat, but instead as scum.  Is this an accurate term for brat?


In American slang, “brat” may be approximately described as «сын полка», but both meanings are in the way of extinction.


----------



## rusita preciosa

Rosett said:


> In American slang, “brat” may be approximately described as «сын полка», but both meanings are in the way of extinction.


Only in the fixed expression "army brat"; used alone, like others pointed out, it means избалованный ребёнок / сорванец.
Both meanings are used extensively, no risk of extinction.


----------

